# can anyone recommend a good crossbow?



## jimmy.444 (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to hunt with a crossbow next deer season, but have never shot a crossbow before. Any recomendations?


----------



## tri-county deer farm (Dec 25, 2009)

*crossbow*

here are a few that i own...i have hunted deer and turkey for 25 years with crossbows...check your private message.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my Excalibur Exocet here are some pics


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 29, 2009)

horten


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

parker tornado hands down the best


----------



## flstc2 (Dec 30, 2009)

I also have a Excalibur Exocet. 200lb recurve cross bow. shoot Rage 2 blade broadheads. Its a killing machine. What I like is it doesnt have any moving parts to deal with. If a string breaks I can replace it in the field and not have to take it to a shop to have it retuned. They have a great site on the internet with video of how everything works. Shot a very nice large doe this fall from about 30 yards. She ran 100 ft. Other three just stood there, didnt know what happened. It cut two ribs totally in half going in, cut off the bottom of the heart and cut two ribs totally in half going out. I would be comfortable at 40 yards and have friends that say 50 yards. I dont think I would take a 50 yd shot. If I could figure out how to put in a pic of her I would. Good Hunting, dan


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Alot of people like the Excalibur recurve style crossbows because of their simplicity, no cams, etc.  Their factory support and service is second to none.

Alot of good reading here:

http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1

Dave


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Jan 5, 2010)

Excalibur...simple and deadly......... !


----------



## Terry May (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had great luck with my Ten Point.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i would say parker, excalibur, tornado, and ten point are probably your best choices.


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 6, 2010)

pse tac15i or strykey by bowtech are awesome. and pricey!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 17, 2010)

Scorpyd   www.scorpyd.com


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 17, 2010)

barnett predator ... 375fps faster and more dependable than a lot of those high dollar ones.


----------



## buckbuster01 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything that has EXCALIBUR on it!!!!!!


----------



## hikingthehills (Feb 27, 2010)

Excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 4, 2010)

hikingthehills said:


> Excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,excalibur, excalibur,



x2 have a almost new one for sale if you are interested


----------



## Roberson (Mar 4, 2010)

All you Excalibur boys have it wrong. I've got a Horton Hunter Elite 175#  draw that I'll put up against any excalibur. (just kiddin'-I'm partial to the Horton but I'm sure Exc. makes a good bow.) Planning on trying to stick a turkey with mine .


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 5, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> All you Excalibur boys have it wrong. I've got a Horton Hunter Elite 175#  draw that I'll put up against any excalibur. (just kiddin'-I'm partial to the Horton but I'm sure Exc. makes a good bow.) Planning on trying to stick a turkey with mine .


I gave my horton away last year and bought a excaliburJ/K I liked the horton but i like the recurve type limbs on the excalibur


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 18, 2010)

Excalibur


----------

